# Honda Lube?



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

I was just greasing up the things my owners manual says to grease (HSS1332ATD) and when I got around to the chains that drive the tracks I put grease on them (rubbed it on where the chain goes over the sprocket, then moved the snowblower forward and back a bit to spread it, added some more where it looked like it needed it).

Afterwards, I noticed I should have used Honda Lube. Didn't know what that was so I googled it up and found this on Amazon (kind of expensive)

Amazon.com: Honda 08732-RP001 - Rust Penetrant: Automotive 

--- is this the stuff? Are there cheaper alternatives that do a good job? Did I screw up big time putting grease on the chain?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

every manufacture wants to sell thier brand oil chemicals and lubes nothing new, i use every day motor cycle chain lube, it dose just what the honda lube does clings. penatrates and lubes


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The advantage of motorcycle chain lube is it's sticky and doesn't fling off. The stuff I use also foams when put on before subsiding to a liquid.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I use liquid wrench chain and cable spray lube.

Honda squeezes us enough on their ridiculous parts pricing.


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

Would chainsaw bar oil work okay? It's about 90, IIRC.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I suggested that at one point, and i was slmost tarred and feathered. So, i would guess No. Made sense to me also !,


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

There are different types of Honda lube. One is a chain lube with Moly and Teflon that sprays on, penetrates and drys to a tacky film that doesn't fling off, it resists water, another is a grease, the 65% Molybdenum paste. That has much more Moly than any other greases you can buy. You generally mix it with oil, it is used when rebuilding an engine as a break-in lube and for many other things that like a good amount of molybdenum di-sulfide in its contents.
They also make a penetrating lube and a few other types of "Honda Lube" for other purposes.
It sounds like you are talking about the Honda Chain lube that you need for lubricating the drive chain. The Amazon post you showed is a penetrating oil, not the chain lube, Honda has many different products with the "Honda Lube" in part of the name of them.
A good quality motorcycle chain lube is what you want for lubing your drive chains. They have a lot of "Tackifiers" in the lubricant that keeps the oil from dripping off the chain, it makes it stick fast.
When you first spray it on, it will be very thinned out until the solvents evaporate, then it will become "tacky" and stick fast to the chain links. While it is thinned out, it can penetrate the pins and rollers of the chain links before it becomes "tacky", almost like a coating of grease, but not as thick.
They normally dry to a "Sticky" substance to the touch.
What you want to use is the "Pro Honda Chain Lube With Moly" part number 08732-CLM00. It sells for around $8.00 for a 15 ounce spray can. It also contains PTFE or "Teflon".


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

RBQChicken said:


> Would chainsaw bar oil work okay? It's about 90, IIRC.


No and chain saw bar oil it's a special mix 30 w thickeners and penetrants


----------



## RBQChicken (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RBQChicken said:


> Thanks for all the replies.


listen to st1100a. he knows Honda. and btw , why would you be thinking cheap on a 3500 dollar machine?


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> What you want to use is the "Pro Honda Chain Lube With Moly" part number 08732-CLM00. It sells for around $8.00 for a 15 ounce spray can. It also contains PTFE or "Teflon".


I was looking into that also and checked my HSS1332 manual and it says that for the chain they recommend part number 08732-RP001 which RQBChicken is talking about. So from what I'm seeing, the part number 087332-CLM00 is even better for the application? If so, I'll try to find that lube here in Canada. When I asked the mechanics at the dealer when I bought the machine, they told me to use this https://www.tenaquip.com/product/kleen-flo-white-grease-aerosol-914-af192. Any thoughts?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes the 087332-CLM00 is specially designed for drive chains. It penetrates, protects and shields against water and dirt, coats and withstands heavy loads under temperature extremes plus it dries to a "Tacky Film" so it won't "Fling" off, it stays on the chain.
The white grease would only coat the outside of a chain. You want the special chain lube I mentioned. Eventually the white grease will fling off of the chain and not stay in place, it will only coat the outside of it temporarily.
That Honda Chain Lube has Teflon and Moly in it. It is a very good product.
The "Rust Penetrate" would be used for a chain that is rusted fast and wont move, or for frozen bolts, it will work, but the special chain lube is much much better for maintaining your chains.


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks ST1100A,

I'll ask my Honda dealer if I can get that in Canada at a reasonable price 😁 

Much appreciated.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I rather lazily just use fluid film on anything that requires lubrication and anything I don’t want oxidizing. I That includes the chains. I doubt it’ll be an issue for a snowblower application.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, lets not overthink it..... your not running it at the Indy 500 .....


----------

